# Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen



## Nostrex (9. Februar 2013)

*Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*

Moin Moin.
Nachdem das Iphone meiner Freundin Wieder runter gefallen ist (zum 3. Mal ..) wirds langsam teuer mit der Reperatur.
Deshalb möchte ich mich mal versuchen.
An sich sollte der Display Tausch kein Problem für mich sein.
Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich das Gitter an der Hörmuschel und den Home Button Tauschen könnte.
Diese sind beim Neuen Display leider nicht angebaut.
Home button habe ich schon gesehen soll nur "aufgelegt" sein, von daher einfach zu tauschen.
Und was ist mit der hörmuschel ?
wie bekomme ich das gitter da runter ?
Leider keine möglichkeiten gefunden, alle meinen immer das sei so einfach ^^
Hat jemand eine anleitung ?
MfG


----------



## ct5010 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*

Hättet ihr euch ein anderes Telefon geholt, hättet ihr 1. ein besseres Gerät und 2. nicht so viele Reperaturkosten zu tragen 

Das Gitter der Hörmuschel ist im Display drinnen reinintegriert, oder? Einfach dahinter kleben, würde ich sagen, oder kann man noch was auseinandernehmen...


----------



## Dichlorvos (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*

iPhone 4S Repair Manual - iFixit

Original Apple iPhone 4S 4 S LCD Display Touchscreen Komplettset | eBay


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*

Wie man das Display ausbaut und durch ein neues ersetzt wird hier Bild für Bild erklärt:Installing iPhone 4S Display Assembly   
Dort ist auch aufgelistet was du an Schraubendrehern brachts.

Andere Guides wie man z.B den Homebutton austaucht findest du dort auch: iPhone 4S Repair Manual



Nostrex schrieb:


> Leider keine möglichkeiten gefunden, alle meinen immer das sei so einfach ^^



Einfach würde ich den Umbau nicht bezeichnen, da du gerade für das Display und Homebutton das ganze iPhone auseinander nehmen musst.




ct5010 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch ein anderes Telefon geholt, hättet  ihr 1. ein besseres Gerät und 2. nicht so viele Reperaturkosten zu  tragen



Total sinnloser Beitrag, Jedes Handy kann beim hinfallen so doof aufkommen das es kaputt geht und dadurch Reperaturkosten entstehen.
Und ob ein "anderes" Handy besser ist oder nicht sei mal da hingestellt.


*€:* Verdammt, nur mal kurz afk und schon war einer schneller


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr euch ein anderes Telefon geholt, hättet ihr 1. ein besseres Gerät und 2. nicht so viele Reperaturkosten zu tragen
> 
> Das Gitter der Hörmuschel ist im Display drinnen reinintegriert, oder? Einfach dahinter kleben, würde ich sagen, oder kann man noch was auseinandernehmen...


 

Ist mir mit nem Galaxy S2 auch passiert und das Display war hin obwohl äußerlich nix zu sehen war... habe jetzt ein iPhone und bin zufrieden, jetzt kommst Du


----------



## ct5010 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist mir mit nem Galaxy S2 auch passiert und das Display war hin obwohl äußerlich nix zu sehen war... habe jetzt ein iPhone und bin zufrieden, jetzt kommst Du


 
Ich meine, dass man statt den Reperaturkosten ein neues Handy bekommen hätte, das alte vertickert hätte und dann glücklich gewesen wäre. Ich benutze auf allen Handy außer auf meinem Palm Centro eine Schutzhülle


----------



## Nostrex (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Iphone 4S Display Tauschen - Homebutton und Hörmuschel Gitter übertragen*

Kommentare wie anderes Handy kaufen sind wirklich unnötig.
Einfach bezeiche ich den Umbau mal, weil ich "recht" geübt in Reperatur von Elektroartikeln bin ^^
Sind ja nur steckverbindungen ^^
Danke für die Anleitungen und Tipps Werde es dann mal versuchen.
MfG

Btw: Selber ein S2 und bin Zufrieden.


----------

